# Lista de Herramientas basicas para trabajar en Electronica



## mendek (Ago 13, 2009)

hola a todos.
pues eh aqui en tema que a todos nosotros nos deberia de importar, el buen estado y el mantenimiento adecuado d tan esencial herramienta del electronico.
pues ahi tips q se contradisen como por ejemplo el usar o no usar pasta fundente en la punta del cautin, es un tip q m han dicho varios de mis maestros, q si use y otros q no use limar la punta, o no por que se desgasta en fin, acudo a ustedes para saber el correcto mantenimiento d nuestra fuente de inventos o composturas q para mi q m gusta la electronica es la mejor herramienta.
pues gracias y saludos a todos. 

en mi caso, uso cautin de tipo lapiz.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 13, 2009)

Y yo pensaba que la herramienta mas importante del electronico es el conocimiento de lo que hace. Digo, un panadero tambien puede manipular un Cautíin...

Demasiado Sarcasmo.

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 13, 2009)

caray pense que la mejor erramienta era el cerebro, ese con conosimientos y no estresarnos vasta, pero el cautin es mas importante y antetodo mantenerlo limpio, eso es todo, si te dicen que no uses fundente en la punta tienen razon el fundente lo desgasta, pero si te dicen que lo uses es porque en parte tambien es viable porque le ayuda a limpiarlo mas facil pero como dije antes limpiarlo inmediatamente para evitar el desgaste


----------



## capitanp (Ago 14, 2009)

nooooo esta!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2009)

"Caramba", la principal herramienta de cualquier buen electrónico coincide con el principal órgano sexual, interesante coincidencia.



helminto dijo:


> caray pense que la mejor erramienta era el *cerebro*......




¿ Que se imaginaban ? Mal pensados


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 23, 2009)

Fogonazo Supermoderador... Suena terrorificamente Genial


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:


> Fogonazo *Supermoderador*... Suena terrorificamente Genial


Cosas que afectan al "Supermoderador" ¿?¿? incluso me intimida a mi.
La Kriptonita.
La Cerveza.
Un buen vino tinto.
Creo que el día que me conviden con "Ron añejo de Caldas" también me afectara.
El asado (Comida típica).
Los proyectos interesantes.
Etc.
Etc.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 24, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cosas que afectan al "Supermoderador" ¿?¿? incluso me intimida a mi.
> La Kriptonita.
> La Cerveza.
> Un buen vino tinto.
> ...



Ahora me explico tu firma

Un Saludo!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 16, 2009)

La herramienta màs importante es el martillo...ja! si lo habrè usado jejeje o los zapatos jeje ahì es donde la frase "lo arreglo en dos patadas" cobra impotencia jeje bueno... normalmente una patada es suficiente... asi que nos sobra una para la proxima 

saludos,


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 16, 2009)

tuviste barbaro glenn


----------



## sebitronic (Jun 11, 2010)

En mi opinión, lo que la mayoría recure tanto en la electrónica como en la informática cuando ya no se nos ocurre como repararlo es:

       9,8m/(s^2)


----------



## punki87 (Jun 11, 2010)

me lo puedes explicar?es que no lo comprendo.
un saludo


----------



## Traviato (Jun 11, 2010)

Nueve coma ocho metros por segundo al cuadrado es la aceleración de la gravedad, osease, estrellar el aparato contra el suelo.

También se puede hacer con un suavizador o martillo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 11, 2010)

Traviato dijo:


> Nueve coma ocho metros por segundo al cuadrado es la aceleración de la gravedad, osease, estrellar el aparato contra el suelo.
> 
> También se puede hacer con un suavizador o martillo.



También funciona mojarlo con alcohol y hacer como que se te "cae" un cerillo


----------



## sebitronic (Jun 11, 2010)

punki87 dijo:


> me lo puedes explicar?es que no lo comprendo.
> un saludo



Mejor que como lo explico Traviato no se podría haber explicado.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 11, 2010)

comentan los rumores que en la philips mexico, la prueba de calidad que se le daba a los televisores era darle sendos soplamocos (sapes, sopapos, etc.) y si seguia andando pasaba
en lo personal sugiero el mismo sistema pero menos drastico como primer intento de reparacion


----------



## punki87 (Jun 12, 2010)

jejejje,ok,pero y para ser mas delicado,con las cosas.¿que me recomendais?
un saludo.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 12, 2010)

Prueba a meterle también algo más de energía/carga y fliparás en colores. Por cierto, 9'8 m/(s^2) es la aceleración en caída libre, es decir, dejándolo caer contra el suelo, con lo que la fuerza de choque es 9,8 veces su masa y en la mayor parte de los casos eso es sólo un rasguño. Sino dale algún pascal · metro cuadrado  (mejor muchos) y verás que la torta que se lleva es fatal.

Josefe17


----------



## sebitronic (Jun 15, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> Prueba a meterle también algo más de energía/carga y fliparás en colores. Por cierto, 9'8 m/(s^2) es la aceleración en caída libre, es decir, dejándolo caer contra el suelo, con lo que la fuerza de choque es 9,8 veces su masa y en la mayor parte de los casos eso es sólo un rasguño. Sino dale algún pascal · metro cuadrado  (mejor muchos) y verás que la torta que se lleva es fatal.
> 
> Josefe17



  Tampoco quiero arruinarlo , a lo mejor con ese rasguño se repara jajaja


----------



## freed (Jun 15, 2010)

jajaja no se si la mejor herramienta sera un martillo, o cautín o incluso el cerebro!!!(jaja naa...esa no puede faltar..aunq ande mal tiene que estar )
pero si me habre quemado con el soldador maldito! y los componentes no se salvaban!! jaja
ya aprendi, creo...jeje


----------



## ernestogn (Ene 28, 2011)

Amigos foristas , tengo que comprarme un soldador un poco mejor que mi taiyo de $45 , necesito que sirva para trajar con soldadura libre de plomo (mas dura ) . como la de las placa madre-. . por lo que pregunto.
me servira este: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-105021720-estacion-de-soldado-soldador-lapiz-regulable-alta-temp-480c-_JM_

o me pueden recomendar algun otro?

tal ves este
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-102738160-kit-estacion-de-soldado-hony-hy-936-base-soporte-soldador-_JM_
 gracias de antemano


----------



## ernestogn (Feb 2, 2011)

parece que nadie opina nada al repecto.
me compre este 





Anda muy bien en las pruevas preliminares, ,, veremos como aguanta el paso del tiempo.


----------



## tatajara (Feb 2, 2011)

se ve bueno, espero que te dure jeje
saludos


----------



## Rigeliano (Feb 2, 2011)

si no te sirve me lo mandas a mi


----------



## ernestogn (Feb 3, 2011)

Ya lo use para desoldar capacitores de placa madre y funciona perfecto , alcanza muy rápido la temperatura que se le pide  y se recupera al toque también cuando , por ejemplo lo pones a soldar un cable de un par de mm,.


----------



## Marco Olave (Feb 3, 2011)

de cuantos watts es ?


----------



## ElTallercito (Feb 3, 2011)

Muy bueno, te felicito. En el trabajo uso uno parecido pero que tambien tieno soplador de aire caliente. 
Lamentablemente no vi el post antes como para darte mi opinion. 

Suerte


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 3, 2011)

felitizaciones ¡¡¡   exelente  estacion soldadora,y economica 
yo tengo esta que alcanza los 450 grados,ya pronto me voy a comprar otra mas grande 




tambien tengo una fullenergi con aire caliente

los números de abajo son a la temperatura que uno  quiere regular,los números de arriba es la temperatura real ,pero esa llega solo a  los 450 grados,la tulla llega a 480  grados,un extra mas de potencia,
lo único que están caros son las resistencias para cuando se quema el maldito,90 pesossssss y  me duran unos 
6 meses y se quema ,pero si lo dejo en 270  grados dura mas


----------



## ernestogn (Feb 4, 2011)

molave0 dijo:


> de cuantos watts es ?



El elemento calefactor es de 60W ,por el momento la he usado solo hasta 280 Grados , veamos a medida que voy experimentanto , no lo uso casi nada para trabajar.

La con soldador de aire caliente esta mas del doble de $$ 
lo que no me gusto es que la Base de hierro portasoldador es de plástico.


----------



## renzoeze (Jun 14, 2011)

Hola, alguien tiene un soporte como este:






  La verdad que está barbaro. 

En Argentina lo unico que se puede llegar a encontrar es algo como esto:






  que no me gusta.

Bueno la idea es que aportemos fotos, medidas, etc. para que podamos fabricarlo nosotros.

Dejo adjunto varias fotos de este soporte para ver detalles.

PD: tenia dudas en donde ubicar este mensaje, espero haberle pegado.


----------



## Limbo (Jul 30, 2011)

Buenas,

Aqui donde vivo se encuentran pero mira los precios http://diotronic.com/herramientas-y...electronica-varias/lupa-y-soportes_p_921.aspx

Estuve pensando como hacer uno pero poco se me ocurre..
Lo mas que he pensado es en algo asi http://diotronic.com/herramientas-y...ornillo-de-banco-con-ventosa_r_921_15320.aspx
Es mas barato y facil de encontrar..

Saludos.


----------



## renzoeze (Ago 1, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Aqui donde vivo se encuentran pero mira los precios http://diotronic.com/herramientas-y...electronica-varias/lupa-y-soportes_p_921.aspx
> 
> ...



Me parece que el soporte este: http://diotronic.com/herramientas-y...rtes/soporte-circuito-impreso_r_921_7156.aspx está más facil de hacer que el que yo puse.


----------



## Limbo (Ago 1, 2011)

> Me parece que el soporte este: http://diotronic.com/herramientas-y-..._921_7156.aspx está más facil de hacer que el que yo puse.


Yo pensé como hacer uno asi pero no se me ocurrio nada.

Hechate un ojo a esto 



Yo la tengo casi acabada la mia.. es diferente a esa pero la base es lo que se ve en el video..


----------



## renzoeze (Ago 2, 2011)

Limbo despues subite unas fotos asi vemos como te quedó.


----------



## Limbo (Ago 2, 2011)

Ahi vaaaa, recien subido. Al final he hecho un video.
Porcierto, las puntas de cocodrila estan soldadas con estaño al alambre de la percha y aguantan perfecto.
http://www.megavideo.com/?v=R9JBS9HK


----------



## lubeck (Ago 2, 2011)

Genial limbo...

me agrado el estractor y las "Apoyaderas"....


mmm... este me agrado era como lo que te comentaba....


----------



## Limbo (Ago 2, 2011)

Pues justo ese no se ve muy dificil.. lo mas complicado la pieza movil que sujeta la pcb.. pero por lo demas... 

De ese tipo nunca lo habia visto en las tiendas, preguntare la proxima vez que vaya..


----------



## faacuunndoo (Ago 6, 2011)

Contesto tarde pero capás que haga algún planito y telo paso, capás que en madera se pueda hacer

Creo que lo más básico es esto:


----------



## lubeck (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola facundo...

lo que pasa es que el otro dia conversando con Limbo, le decia que a mi me gustaria que girara sola la placa pues a mi me resulta fastidioso estar poniendo y quitando la placa de los cocodrilos mientras se ponen o se sueldan los componentes... y le decia que me gustaria con un motor a pasos y etc ...

bueno algo como esto....


----------



## ARISVEDCP (Ene 14, 2012)

Saludos:

Mi nombre es Ariel, y necesito de vuestra ayuda, ya que quiero armar mi set o equipo de herramientas para electrónica lo mas completa posible, para no quedarme corto en algun trabajo o proyecto que se me ocurra hacer. Ademas, es bueno conocer el tipo de herramientas que se necesitan para trabajar de manera correcta y evitar posibles accidentes. Esta es una lista de lo que tengo a mano ahora:

1 Lapiz Cautin de 30W/110V
1 Tester digital
2 Juegos de destornilladores de precisión
1 destornillador plano de 3/16
1 destornillador Phillips de 3/16
1 Lupa
1 Lata de pasta decapante (en otros lugares le conocen también como resina o pasta para soldar)
1 Rollo de estaño 60/40
1 Alicate de corte diagonal
1 Alicate de boca plana (punta fina)
1 Alicate de boca plana
1 Alicate de manipulación
1 Estractor de estaño (o bomba desoldadora)

Esto es lo que tengo por el momento, si me podéis sugerir alguna otra herramienta mas, con gusto se los agradeceré muchísimo, y tambien que equipo necesito para hacer pruebas en circuitos (fuentes, generadores de señal, etc) y si tenies diagramas para poder hacerlos, pues nada seria mas emocionante que hacerlo uno mismo, y ademas, esto puede servir también para que muchos de los que usamos este foro podamos tener una idea mas clara de lo que necesitamos para hacer un trabajo bien hecho. Me despido de todos deseándoles un feliz dia =D


----------



## rafael ardila (Ene 21, 2012)

Pues para empezar necesitas la protoboard, si quieres comenzar a probar el armado de circuitos, el sueño de todo electronico es tener su propio osciloscopio, un generador de señales, en el foro puedes buscar como hacer flux para proteger las placas que elabores de pcb, ademas del acido para hacer tus propias placas, el motor tool o taladro para circuitos con las brocas mas delgadas posibles... con esto ya tendrias todo tu set completo jijijiji hagale que esta vida es chevere siempre que puedas meterle ganas y ahorrar para avanzar cada dia =)


----------



## Electronec (Ene 23, 2012)

Una fuente de alimentación de por lo menos 1A y de tensión variable entre 1,5V y 12V para poder alimentar tus circuitos sin necesidad de gastar dinero en pilas o baterías. De esta forma puedes elegir la tensión mas adecuada para tus experimentos y proyectos.
En el Foro hay miles.

Saludos.


----------



## ARISVEDCP (Feb 1, 2012)

OK mis amigos, algunos días atrás compre nuevas herramientas que complementan un poco mas la lista que mencione anteriormente:

1 Lapiz Cautin de 30W/110V
1 Tester digital
2 Juegos de destornilladores de precisión
1 destornillador plano de 3/16
1 destornillador Phillips de 3/16
1 Lupa
1 Lata de pasta decapante (en otros lugares le conocen también como resina o pasta para soldar)
1 Rollo de estaño 60/40
1 Alicate de corte diagonal
1 Alicate de boca plana (punta fina)
1 Alicate de boca plana
1 Alicate de manipulación
1 Alicate de corte frontal
1 Estractor de estaño (o bomba desoldadora)
1 Juego de llaves hexagonales
1 set de llaves (desde el #6 hasta el #12)
1 Un pelacables
1 set de estiletes
1 base para cautin (muy importante si quieren que les dure el cautin)
1 litro de Alcohol Isopropilico (para limpieza)
1 atomizador (para aplicar el alcohol sin desperdiciarlo)

Por ahora eso es todo, solo me faltan algunas cosas mas, y pronto les incluire una lista mas actualizada para que puedan tener una idea de lo que se necesita si quieres hacer un excelente trabajo. Hasta ahora con lo que tengo me he defendido muy bien, asi que por el momento sea mas que suficiente para lo basico XD


----------



## biker2k3 (Feb 2, 2012)

Agrega un protoboard, varios cocodrilos, fuente regulada de 5v y variable de hasta 12 porlomenos, virulana para limpiar la punta del soldador, acido cloruro ferrico para hacer las placas y no se me ocurre mas nada, algunas resistencias, capacitores y leds.


----------



## Electronec (Feb 3, 2012)

biker2k3 dijo:


> Agrega un protoboard, varios cocodrilos, fuente regulada de 5v y variable de hasta 12 porlomenos, virulana para limpiar la punta del soldador, acido cloruro ferrico para hacer las placas y no se me ocurre mas nada, algunas resistencias, capacitores y leds.



  Eso es muy abrasivo para el pobre soldador.

Saludos.


----------



## biker2k3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Eso es muy abrasivo para el pobre soldador.
> 
> Saludos.





Nada que ver, virulana finita esa de cocina es lo mejor de lo mejor para limpiar la punta del soldador, probalo. Yo lo uso eso si con punta ceramica y la punta ya paso como por 3 soldadores, porque los soldadores se rompen, compro uno trucho y sigo usando la misma punta ceramica y esta joya.

Ah se limpia con el soldador caliente obviamente.


----------



## ARISVEDCP (Feb 14, 2012)

biker2k3 ¿tenes de por casualidad alguna foto de esa virulana que tu mencionas o sabes si se le conoce con otro nombre? y gracias por redordarme los cocodrilos, se me habia pasado por alto. Agradezco todas vuestras sugerencias, ya que asi por lo menos la gente que pase por aqui sabra lo que necesita para trabajar sin dificultades con la electronica, saludos XD


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2012)

ARISVEDCP dijo:


> biker2k3 ¿tenes de por casualidad alguna foto de esa virulana que tu mencionas o sabes si se le conoce con otro nombre? y gracias por redordarme los cocodrilos, se me habia pasado por alto. Agradezco todas vuestras sugerencias, ya que asi por lo menos la gente que pase por aqui sabra lo que necesita para trabajar sin dificultades con la electronica, saludos XD



Se emplea en la cocina para limpieza de ollas, sartenes, etc

Hay mas de una graduación, la gruesa se parece a esto:





Y la fina se parece a esto otro:


----------



## pablit (Feb 16, 2012)

Tal y como muestra Fogonazo eso es virulana (que seria viruta de metal) , para el soldador se usa la fina, yo en un tiempo la usaba pero, pero como se dijo, es malo para los soldadores con punta de cerámica, asi que cambie por un trapo,este tiene que ser de una  tela que no se derrita o queme con facilidad lo mejor que se me ocurre ahora es la tela de los jeans. Tambien existe una esponja vegetal para limpiarlos, generalmente vienen en los soldadores de marca o en los soportes.
mira.

http://www.electro-tools.com.ar/?Contenido=Categoria&Id=2


----------



## biker2k3 (Feb 28, 2012)

ARISVEDCP dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias a todos pos sus sugerencias, gracias Fogonazo por sacarme de la duda y tambien a ti pablit. Saludos desde Honduras XD
> 
> Una pregunta: ¿como se si la punta de mi soldador es de cerámica o no? Gracias de antemano y tengan todos un feliz día XD



Fijate que la ceramica no es toda del mismo color, con el tiempo no se gastan como las comunes que parece ke se van consumiendo y se les hace un hueco.

Esta es ceramica


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 28, 2012)

ARISVEDCP dijo:


> OK mis amigos, algunos días atrás compre nuevas herramientas que complementan un poco mas la lista que mencione anteriormente:
> 
> 1 Lapiz Cautin de 30W/110V
> 1 Tester digital
> ...


Creo que ya es algo más que básico!
Yo empecé con:
-Protoboard
-Pinza punta fina (con pelacables en la base)
-Pinza punta plana
-Estaño 60/40
-Soldador 35w
-Porta soldador
-Multímetro
-Porta objetos con lupa de 2 cocodrilos
-4 cables de 30cm con un cocodrilo en cada punta.
-Fuente variable
-1 metro de cable de red seccionado en muchos de 10cm

Opcional (para mi)
-Flux
-Amperímetro de alterna
-Termómetro con sonda


----------



## pablit (Feb 29, 2012)

ARISVEDCP , mirando a simple vista tu ultima lista se podrian agregar muchisimas cosas mas para que te falte lo menos posible en un trabajo o para hacerlo con las herramientas adecuadas, pero cuando llegue el momento que las nesesites sabrás improvisar me ah pasado. y considera  peso, uso,y lugar si todo esto lo pones por ej.  en una valija, o también podrias usar dos.

Demás está decir que queda a tu criterio si serán útiles alguno de estos elementos

pulsera antiestática 
pedazo de lija fina/gruesa
una lima pequeña
tal vez una pinza amperométrica
limpia contactos
cinta aisladora 
cinta desoldante 
recuerda igualmente la virulana para limpiar por ej las placas
geringa de grasa siliconada
pincel o cepilo de dientes 
algún superpegamento
y esas pinsas para levantar integrados(pinza de depilar gigantes), salvaran  tus dedos muy seguido.
ya que hay llaves podrías agregar un juego de aleen milimétricas o en pulgadas  hay unas tipo navaja son portátiles pero solo para ajustar. 


			
				Neodymio dijo:
			
		

> -Porta objetos con lupa de 2 cocodrilos
> -4 cables de 30cm con un cocodrilo en cada punta.


saludos.P


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 23, 2012)

ARISVEDCP dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias a ambos, a Neodymio y a Pablit por sus sugerencias, la verdad puede que me haya pasado un poquito en la lista como para usar la palabra básico, aun así aprecio mucho sus recomendaciones, y de lo que mencionaron me faltaría la fuente variable, al amperimetro de alterna o pinza amperimetrica, cinta desoldante (dado que uso bomba desoldadora) la jeringa de grasa siliconada y una lima pequeña, dado con esto es mas que suficiente para realizar cualquier trabajo de electrónica en general, y agradezco a todos los que me ayudaron con sus sugerencias, que pasen todos un feliz día. Salu2 desde Honduras XD



La malla se suele usar para desoldar SMD, yo no uso esos componentes y con el chupa estaño de vacío común de $8 ando perfecto.
La fuente variable con una fuente de PC tenés 12v, 5v, 3v y sacás un cable de 12v y le ponés un LM317 y tenés 10.5v variable hasta 1.25v


----------



## ARISVEDCP (Mar 30, 2012)

Gracias por tu sugerencia Neodymio, ya días tenia en mente sacar una fuente de alimentación de una fuente de PC ¿de por casualidad tienes algún diagrama o esquema para poder sacar esa alimentación variable de la que mencionas? De nuevo gracias y saludos


----------



## Electronec (Mar 30, 2012)

Usa el buscador del Foro, hay mucha Info.

Saludos.


----------



## fabrizzio18 (Oct 31, 2012)

Gente como va? estuve buscando por el foro y no encontre nada.
El tema es el siguiente me he comprado un set de pinzas y alicates ya que por ser estudiante de ingeniería electrónica las voy a usar mucho.
Ya me ha pasado muchas veces que por ignorancia romper herramientas.
Por eso la pregunta es ¿para que sirve cada pinza?. Con cuales debo cortar cables, con cuales pelar, con cuales debe cortar  las patas  de los componentes una ves soldados, etc.

Este es el set:



Le agradezco las respuestas y el tiempo, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2012)

Tema movido a un lugar adecuado.

Usa el alicate que mejor corte y te resulte cómodo !


----------



## fabrizzio18 (Oct 31, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tema movido a un lugar adecuado.
> 
> Usa el alicate que mejor corte y te resulte cómodo !



Hay dos alicates, uno como con un filo, aparte no quiero cortar con el alcate y despues que me digan no ese era para pelar cables por eso pregunto.
Y para los componentes, por ejemplo para cortar las patitas de un puente de rectificadores de 6 amper? tambien uso la licate o uso el primero?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2012)

El primero es para cortar al ras , yo uso uno de esos pero a 45º para cortar después de soldar.

Para cosas mas brutas el segundo.

Se aprende torciendo alicates  

Saludos !


----------



## fabrizzio18 (Oct 31, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El primero es para cortar al ras , yo uso uno de esos pero a 45º para cortar después de soldar.
> 
> Para cosas mas brutas el segundo.
> 
> ...



Jajaj gracias he aprendido un montón rompiendo y metiendo mano y entre las cosas que eh aprendido la que mas rescato es no ser desesperado y averiguar lo que más pueda antes de meter mano (Obvio no siempre puedo con mi genio y meto mano antes jaja)

Muchas gracias


----------



## dearlana (Mar 28, 2013)

*Bomba desoldadora supereconómica:*

Todos sabemos lo caras que son las bombas de desoldar.

Consígase una bomba de pecera de las grandes (= 10 euros más o menos).

Ábrala y cámbiele la tobera de la salida del aire...por la entrada. ( Lo puede hacer con unos manguitos plásticos que también venden en las tiendas para animales).

Ha convertido una bomba sopladora en una bomba de vacío.

Conecte la manguera al desoldador de turno. Ya está.

---------------------------

En mi caso, le añadí una electroválvula con un pulsador al desoldador ( Hecha con una válvula de entrada de agua de lavadora ( = Tres euros y medio).

Intercalando un recipiente metálico ( Un tubo de desecho de aluminio, de Redoxón) entre la electroválvula y el desoldador...: Al pulsar el botón: El "vacío acumulado en el tubo" produce una aspiración brusca muy útil. Similar a los desoldadores de mano, de resorte).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2013)

Está muy interesante tu bomba y por eso la moví aqui que me parece más adecuado 

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 29, 2013)

buena idea,yo tengo muchas de esas bombas aquí en desuso ¡¡¡ en breve voy a probar ,
la que desarme no tiene piquito chupador,solo un orificio,pero si tiene un piquito por donde sopla


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2013)

Le agrandás el agujerito y le pegás un cañito con la gotita


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 29, 2013)

tengo manguerita de siliconas de alta temperatura que me sobro de la ves que repare la cafetera ¡¡¡ buena idea dosme ¡¡¡


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 30, 2013)

El padre de un compañero tenia un desoldador que me gustó, era de succión pero tenia elemento calefactor y se veía como un cautín de lápiz, solo había que conectarlo y cuando se calentaba poner sobre la soldadura y cuando esta se derrite apretarle al botón, era genial por lo fácil que era desoldar, con el mio es una molestia tener que calentar con el cautín y luego pasar a la bombita, y más cuando se enfría antes de que puedas hacer bien el cambio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2013)

Habría que hacerlo con un soldador , cambiando la punta por un cañito de cobre  !


----------



## Brod (Abr 11, 2013)

Hola, que buen desoldador nunca lo había escuchado nombrar. Se podría tomar un cañito de cobre en forma de T, ponerle un caño que aguante temperatura y una bomba para peses. Re loco pero quizás funcionaria. Saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 11, 2013)

Era como este


----------



## Brod (Abr 11, 2013)

Se ve más copado que el modelo que el modelo que encontré. Es mucho más cómodo


----------



## Limbo (Abr 11, 2013)

Yo tengo ese justamente, es de la marca velleman.. Para muchas desoldaduras va bien, pero si tienes que esperar a que caliente para solo una desoldadura...


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 11, 2013)

Si se trata de solo una empujo la patita con el cautin, estas cosas están buenas cuando quieres recuperar componentes y reciclarlos, los quitas fácil y rápido, absorbía bastante bien la soldadura dejando el pad limpio, con el de succión y el cautín me ha pasado que se enfría la soldadura y no la succiona toda y tengo que recalentar muchas veces, eso me preocupa por que el calor comienza a pasar al chip y si pensaba reusarlo hay posibilidad de dañarlo con eso.


----------



## Brod (Abr 11, 2013)

A mí me pasa lo mismo, trato de hacerlo lo más rápido que se pueda, en eso me quemo los dedos ja ja


----------



## Limbo (Abr 11, 2013)

Si os comprais justamente ese, compraros puntas de repuesto porque se suelen deformar si lo usas mucho y no hace buen contacto con el pad al final.. De todas formas es un buen desoldador para pasarte la tarde bombeando


----------



## eleck113 (Ago 18, 2013)

lubeck dijo:


> Hola facundo...
> 
> lo que pasa es que el otro dia conversando con Limbo, le decia que a mi me gustaria que girara sola la placa pues a mi me resulta fastidioso estar poniendo y quitando la placa de los cocodrilos mientras se ponen o se sueldan los componentes... y le decia que me gustaria con un motor a pasos y etc ...
> 
> ...



buena idea de ponerle motor a pasos,funcionaria electronicamente se podria colocar 2 pulsadores para un giro y el otro en giro inverso, pero una pregunta , cual opone mayor resistencia al giro,¿ un motor a pasos o un servomotor? ,para que a la hora de ponerle presion esta no ceda.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hola amigos, había mencionado en otro sitio en este foro que me he decidido por estudiar de forma intensa electrónica análoga por sentir que esa falta de conocimiento me limita en mis actividades electrónicas, dando mi inhabilidad de diseñar un amplificador para un sensor de temperatura PT1000, para que así un microcontrolador pudiera controlar el perfil de temperatura de mi horno de soldar reflow de acuerdo a los requisitos dados en la hoja de datos. Así me decidí por adquirir ciertos productos relacionados con la empresa Analog Design, proveedor de semiconductores para la electrónica análoga.

1. Analog Discovery, 99.- USD
http://www.digilentinc.com/Products/Detail.cfm?NavPath=2,842,1018&Prod=ANALOG-DISCOVERY
2. Analog Parts Kit, 49,99 USD (69.99 USD -20,- USD Rabatt im Bundle = 49,99 USD)
http://www.digilentinc.com/Products/Detail.cfm?NavPath=2,842,845&Prod=APK
3. NI Circuit Design Suite 13.0, 9,95 USD (im Bundle mit Analog Discovery nur 9,,95 USD statt 40.- USD)
http://www.digilentinc.com/Products/Detail.cfm?NavPath=2,66,1200&Prod=MULTISIM
4. TINA Design Suite, Student Version, 6,95 USD ( im Bundle mit Analog Discovery nur 6,95 USD statt 38.- USD)
http://www.digilentinc.com/Products/Detail.cfm?NavPath=2,842,1070&Prod=DESIGNSOFT-TINA

Aquí la lista de productos que he ordenado a través de un conocido que es estudiante universitario en los estados unidos, logrando así adquirir estos productos por precios muy módicos. Pero aún los precios normales hacen el adquirir estos productos muy valiosos. En el sitio de Diligent ademas se tiene el alcance ha cierta software gratuita de extiende las posibilidades de forma extrema. Quier indicar ademas, que es posible adquirir la software "TINA" a través de TI.com de forma 100% gratuita y legal. es ademas posible descargar versiones de demostración del sitio de Diligent para hacerse una primera impresión de las funcionalidades.

Habiendo hecho esto, el descargar la software de las herramientas y las disponibles allí, noté muy rápido que el usar las herramientas no es posible sin entender la metodología que es aplicada por la software y que su uso requiere el adquirir esos conocimientos.

Así, en ese mismo sitio, se tiene acceso a cursos que permiten adquirir los conocimientos necesarios para usar esas herramientas, aquí el enlace:

http://www.digilentinc.com/Classroom/RealAnalog/

Quiero recalcar algo que he notado en este proceso y que es aplicable al tema de otros hilos en este foro sobre que herramientas adquirir, donde generadores de señales, osciloscopio y otros son mencionados como herramientas a comprar. Creo que esto es una forma muy ineficiente de tratar el asunto, porque ignora un importantísimo recurso disponible para todos nosotros. Las empresas proveedoras de componentes electrónicas por un lado buscan que futuros ingenieros electrónicos estén familiarizados con sus productos y así se encargan de poner a disposición de estos estudiantes herramientas y software de forma gratuita, o a través de empresas como "Diligent" o "Embedded Artists", como ejemplo sin animo de ser completa la lista, poner a disposición recursos maravillosos. Si estudian el sitio de Diligent, como aquí trato de forma preferencial la electrónica análoga, verán que en la combinación de herramientas conectables al PC se logra tener por fracción de los costos de las herramientas de proveedores tradicionales, el equivalente de estas herramientas y combinadas con software me atrevería a decir superiores, si no tengo los medios económicos altísimos que una empresa gastaría en herramientas tradicionales de características iguales o superiores. Recuerden, la intención de la industria es capacitar al estudiante, que normalmente tiene pocos recursos económicos comparados a los de una empresa, tener el equipo necesario para tener un laboratorio que le permita aprender durante todo el tiempo de su estudio y hasta para su tesis. No es esa situación equivalente a aquella que tenemos aficionados a la electrónica de recursos económicos limitados. No es verdad que queremos que con nuestros escasos recursos económicos disponibles para nuestra afición logremos un laboratorio electrónico que haga el mejor usos posible de estos recursos económicos!

En especial para novatos y para personas jóvenes, estas herramientas, como las menciono arriba en los enlaces que describen los productos que he comprado y donde con seguridad existen cosas equivalentes en otros sitios para la electrónica análoga y digital, esto es un camino de hacer buen uso de los recursos.

Lo que creo que queda como posible contribución de aquellos de nosotros con buen dominio de la lengua inglesa, es contribuir la traducción o la reproducción en Español. Pienso contactar la empresa Diligent para conseguirme la autorización para usar su sitio didáctico y generar lo equivalente en Español


----------



## JCAK (Mar 18, 2014)

Hellmut, gracias por tu aporte, lo leí atentamente pero no logro captar con claridad la idea.
Me parece que lo concreto y a lo que apuntas se pierde entre tanta explicación.
Gracias igual, es buena la intención pero creo que estaría mejor un resumen y así quedaría más claro en dónde o con qué podemos colaborar.
Saludos


----------



## vrainom (Mar 18, 2014)

@jcak: versión "muy largo; no leí": Hellmut se maravilla de los recursos didácticos que existen en inglés pero lamenta que no hay equivalente en español, por lo que propone traducir los recursos disponibles y concretamente él se propone traducir lo disponible en http://www.digilentinc.com/Classroom/RealAnalog/ previa autorización de la compañía.

El fin es muy noble: recibimos gratis, compartimos gratis. Yo mismo me plantee hacer una traducción por ejemplo de los artículos sobre PID que cité otro tema de Hellmut para compartirlos.


----------



## JCAK (Mar 18, 2014)

vrainom dijo:


> @jcak: versión "muy largo; no leí": Hellmut se maravilla de los recursos didácticos que existen en inglés pero lamenta que no hay equivalente en español, por lo que propone traducir los recursos disponibles y concretamente él se propone traducir lo disponible en http://www.digilentinc.com/Classroom/RealAnalog/ previa autorización de la compañía.
> 
> El fin es muy noble: recibimos gratis, compartimos gratis. Yo mismo me plantee hacer una traducción por ejemplo de los artículos sobre PID que cité otro tema de Hellmut para compartirlos.




Si lo leí, como dije, lo leí atentamente pero no quería ofender a Hellmut con lo de "Muy largo" porque creo que hay algo más que el inglés dentro de lo que el plantea, por eso prefería su comentario, resumen o conclusión, antes de arrojar mi opinión personal.


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 18, 2014)

Yo también lo encuentro confuso. Creo que Hellmut dice:
¿Por qué en vez de comprar osciloscopio, generador de señales, analizador lógico, fuente, etc no trabajamos con/difundimos herramientas como la citada en 1 que combina todas las funciones en un equipo que funciona con la pc?.
Propone gastar menos dinero (U$S250 vs U$S5000) y usar algo más barato. Después dice que la principal barrera de entrada es el idioma, por eso propone hacer el esfuerzo de traducción.

La verdad que es la primera vez que veo ese equipo.
No estoy seguro de que no haya letra chica por todos lados. Por ejemplo, el USB es 2.0?, si es así dudo que pueda ver señales con más de 1 MSPS. Incorpora fuente... si, del USB que puede dar 50 mA/100 mA máximo. Las funciones de procesamiento FFT se hacen en la PC o en la placa? (creo que debe tener un FPGA incorporado, pero no veo información al respecto).

Ah... ahí veo en la hoja de información:
http://www.digilentinc.com/data/products/analog-discovery/AnalogDiscovery.pdf
que es USB2.0 pero HS (480Mbps), no FS (12Mbps), debería poder transmitir un buen volumen de información. Punto a favor.
Mmmm... soft solo para Windows, punto en contra...

En fin, independientemente de los pro/contras, por U$S200 seguro valdría la pena probarlo. Es menos de lo que sale un multímetro de calidad.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 18, 2014)

Perdonen por mi inhabilidad de expresarme claro y corto! Probablemente el efecto colateral de estar mucho tiempo solo, por lo que pienso con muchos recodos.

Correcto es lo que han sacado de mi contribución! Una herramienta como Analog Discovery representa muchas herramientas en una permitiendo así establecer un laboratorio por fracción del dinero.

Correcto también, que el curso sobre electrónica análoga, al que hago referencia arriba, permite aprender empezando con muy pocos prerrequisitos tanto los conocimientos de electrónica análoga, como las técnicas relevantes para el análisis y el diseño de circuitos. Sabiendo que muchos no dominan el Inglés lo suficiente para sacarle provecho al curso referenciado arriba, pienso que traducirlo sería de interés general!

Whow, creo que logré repetir lo dicho en fracción de la longitud! 

He empezado con el curso de electrónica análoga que mencioné, a ver como progreso. Por ahora súper!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2018)

Me regalaron  un cortaplumas múltiple , pero me da miedo-impresión usarlo  



Oculto: cortaplumas


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me regalaron  un cortaplumas múltiple , pero me da miedo-impresión usarlo
> 
> 
> 
> Oculto: cortaplumas


​


----------

